# I am a newbie first time poster



## IBS.James (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi All

I dont know where to start...

I was diagnosed at 18 with IBS and have been able to cope with it over the years but over the last couple of years it has got worse ever so much so.. in the past this has caused so much upset in my life. it has caused the following:


friends to turn tehir backs on me as i let them down last min if i am meant to be going anywhere 
Family is frustrated as i never want to do anything with them in case i have an "episodes" 
my marriage failed because again the above and because i couldn't hold a job down as i was scared to travel
constant fatigue
always feeling bloated 
panic attacks in case i have an episode at work or out
OCD with where I am going, travel time and planning every detail to the exact second 
depression 
feeling down 
crying for no reason

I am not sure how to cope, my Dr wants to give me fibre gel but again scared to take any meds incase it gives me an episode.. all i want to do is cry and cry and cry


----------



## northern soul (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi

Sorry your having such a bad time I have had IBS for over 30 years and had all the meds and tests under the sun and to be honest nothing really worked I do take lanzaprozol and Buscopan. I stopped taking laxatives over two years ago and went gluten free this stopped the C but not the D I went to my GP over three weeks ago and was told to have a go at the FODMAP diet I have been on it for nearly three weeks and I really do think its making a difference but they say its takes a couple of months for it to really notice improvements. I felt the same as you and lost friends and confidence had panic attacks and ended up on beta blockers anti depressants but I do not take them now as you just end up like a zombie. Try the diet and write down everything you eat daily and fingers crossed you will see what triggers your IBS off don't drink coffee alcohol as these set IBS off as for the social side of your life once the IBS is under better control you will start to get your confidence back .

Best Wishes


----------



## terrykeithsmom (Aug 29, 2016)

You will never know until you try some medication. And, you will only know by trying different medications and it sounds like you need some. I feel your pain, I've had IBS_D for 30 years.


----------



## Nycgirl516 (Sep 2, 2016)

New here as well. I understand what u are going through! I am also scared to try new meds. U want something to make you feel better and not worse. I went to a doctor yesterday and was panicking until I knew there was a restroom available just in case!
I feel alone and want to cry too
Thankful I found this place and people who actually understand
Hope things get better for u


----------



## IBS.James (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi all, i thought i would give you an update!!

ok so since i wrote this post, on Tuesday I had a massive melt down at work that resulted in another awful panic attack bought on via IBS, thankfully my boss was really understanding and allowed me to go home so i could get to my "safe" place, i ended up walking 3 hours in the heat to get home as i was to scared to get on a bus or a train just in case I had another panic attack, I managed to get an appointment with my GP that day as a medical emergence, he was very understanding and could see the amount of distress that this caused me and ongoing stress.. he has put me on Citalipram Anti Depressants to try and control my brains way of thinking.. as i sit here typing this at 15.22pm i can feel my tummy is in knots and i dont know if i want to pass wind or pass a stool, i can feel the anxiety building up again but this time i am trying to control this and think about my "safe place" and that in a couple of hours i will be back their and the anxiaty will soon wash away!

i still feel like crying and still feel at my whits end. on Tuesday i can say for the first time in years I wanted to die and no feel this pain anymore but that is not the answer.. yje answer is to beat this and conquer my fears!!! xxx


----------



## Nycgirl516 (Sep 2, 2016)

So sorry u are feeling like this!!! It's hard to not go to a dark place when you are sick for so long!!

I wish I had advice for you because I'm new at this and really sick and trying to figure this all out too

I don't want to die per say. More like I want to close my eyes and not exist because I can't feel like this anymore

Maybe find something to do to distract yourself? Read? Music? Movie? I need to be distracting or I will sit here and panick all day long

Hugs and feel better


----------

